# Tractor Pics



## MasterMech (Feb 24, 2012)

Figured this would get some more attention here.  Can be moved to the Perfect Picture forum if need be.

With all the fun we've been having talking about CUT's I figured I'd throw a few pictures up.  Let's see yours! 

These are machines I use or have sold/configured.  I unfortunately do not own enough property to justify having one of these parked here full-time!


My heavy hauler with a Ford 1910 loaded up.  Tractor has loader and a Woods 3pt backhoe attached.  Truck said "Tractor? What tractor?!"

My little Canyon towing a Deere 4115 on a 16 ft landscape trailer.  At max tow rating here, truck did pretty well for a 3.5L 5 cyl!

Deere 2305 with the 200CX, 54C, and the at the time, brand new 260 Backhoe.  A combo Deere once said they would never build!

A Deere 3320 on R3 tires (tough to see in the pic), 300CX loader and 447 Backhoe.  Went to a good home!

A Deere 4320 with R4's, eHydro, 400X loader and 448 Backhoe.

A personal favorite! Deere 4720 eHydro with 400CX and 448 Backhoe on Galaxy Golf/Turf Tires.  That was an expensive machine!

A Kubota my buddy put together with a serious traction upgrade!


----------



## Jags (Feb 24, 2012)

Most of mine wouldn't be considered CUT type and are, lets say....vintage.
1976 Allis hydro - the mule.
1964 CK580 backhoe (in back ground, obviously.)
1939 VC case - big mower
and to the side of that is my 194? DC Case (can't remember)
My mower is another Allis hydro (see pic 1 for reference)
Hmmm....guess I don't have a pic of my 1951 VAC Case.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 24, 2012)

Dig old iron Jags!  Grew up on a working farm running 6 Farmalls, 3 H's and 3 M's.  And they worked 'em as hay/wagon tractors.  One M on the grinder usually.  M's would handle the silage wagons pretty well too with a careful operator. Those got a little heavy!

The grinder M had antifreeze in it and the 5 others got parked for the winter and the water in them dumped.  Not one of them newer than '53 and every one of them still working today.  Worked a Farmall MD for a couple summers too with an International 82 combine behind it.  What a beast!  Tractor needed a qt of oil for "lunch" and another qt for "dinner" at the end of the day!


----------



## Highbeam (Feb 24, 2012)

My old Kioti CK30. Splitting, stumping, burning, and skidding.


----------



## Butcher (Feb 24, 2012)

Not exactly cut's but...
49H sold 10 years ago. Still miss that ole tractor.





Oliver 1750 doin it's thing. Didnt need to use old Ollie much this winter.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 24, 2012)

Nice Butcher Nice!  My Grandfather has a couple old Ollivers around, and a JD 4010 that'll pull right with a 4440 (say it with me "Turbo" :coolgrin: ) but that's a whole 'nuther thread.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 24, 2012)

this is my daughter clearing our driveway


----------



## Dieselhead (Feb 24, 2012)

L35 Kubota










Plow rig I made for the front:


----------



## SolarAndWood (Feb 25, 2012)

My old blue Shibaura.


----------



## Jack Straw (Feb 25, 2012)

Please keep posting the pics....no such thing as too many tractors.

Hey MasterMechanic, I have the chance to purchase a used Kubota B2920, 60 gently used hrs (mostly mowing), 60" bucket, underbelly mower ( I have no interest in that), and 48" brush hog (TSC). Garage kept/like new. Its a little small but it maybe better in the woods. Do you have any experience w/these?

Thanks


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 25, 2012)

Jack Straw said:
			
		

> Please keep posting the pics....no such thing as too many tractors.
> 
> Hey MasterMechanic, I have the chance to purchase a used Kubota B2920, 60 gently used hrs (mostly mowing), 60" bucket, underbelly mower ( I have no interest in that), and 48" brush hog (TSC). Garage kept/like new. Its a little small but it maybe better in the woods. Do you have any experience w/these?
> 
> Thanks



What exactly do you want to do with it?  The B2920 is a great size to do a lot of mowing and a little FEL work.  B Series machines are a little on the light side so ballast up if you need to pull heavy or do FEL work near it's max.  They are good machines but there have been owner complaints about the "little things" that you live with after the sale.  I have no issue with them mechanically however.  At 60 hours it's still a new tractor IMO.

Here's a link you should check out.

http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/john-deere-buying-pricing/193749-owner-review-kubota-b2920-v.html


----------



## Jack Straw (Feb 25, 2012)

I have 22 acres and I brush hog about 8. I would like to skid logs out of the woods or trailer logs out. (Currently I am using my Honda Foreman). I would like to get a york rake to mend the driveway after plowing all winter. Pretty much just homeowner type work around the house.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 25, 2012)

Jack Straw said:
			
		

> I have 22 acres and I brush hog about 8. I would like to skid logs out of the woods or trailer logs out. (Currently I am using my Honda Foreman). I would like to get a york rake to mend the driveway after plowing all winter. Pretty much just homeowner type work around the house.



Hoggin' 8 acres with a 4 ft rotary cutter is going take awhile.  Up to you if you have/are willing to take that time.  Maybe not a big deal if you only do it 2-3 times a year.


----------



## Jack Straw (Feb 25, 2012)

I would like to upgrade to a 5' if I get it. I currently use a 42" brush hog I tow behind the atv.


----------



## Branson4720 (Feb 25, 2012)

My Branson 4720. 47HP 4 Cylinder Cummins diesel. Such a handy piece of equipment!


----------



## Branson4720 (Feb 25, 2012)

A few more.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 25, 2012)

flyingcow said:
			
		

> this is my daughter clearing our driveway




Any pics of the tractor/groomers from The County? . . . I've seen a few pics of some and they're massive (I think Washburn has a very large one.)


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 25, 2012)

sorry, i have no pics in the computer of the groomers. got another of my daughter clearing the yard.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 26, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwnmd4t6m50&feature=related



This isn't one of ours, but i like it.


----------



## laynes69 (Feb 26, 2012)

Here's mine, mid 50's Oliver super 55. Needs an injection pump, I'm looking at around 900.00 ouch. I use it for plowing, discing, brush cutting, snow removal, wood hauling, etc. Even though it has it's bugs, it's my baby. Don't know what I would do without it.


----------



## 'bert (Feb 26, 2012)

Here is one of mine, not really a CUT but close.  Now that I have sold the tree spade I am hoping it will magically change into a skid steer...

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...3I/AAAAAAAAAJo/vTiy20OAhj0/s1152/IMG_0648.JPG


----------



## Butcher (Feb 26, 2012)

laynes69 said:
			
		

> Here's mine, mid 50's Oliver super 55. Needs an injection pump, I'm looking at around 900.00 ouch. I use it for plowing, discing, brush cutting, snow removal, wood hauling, etc. Even though it has it's bugs, it's my baby. Don't know what I would do without it.


SAWWEEETTT! I love old Ollies. Who said it would cost nine bills for a pump fer that tractor? Should be an easy rebuild in the right hands.
Check here if you havnt already
http://www.ytmag.com/oliver/wwwboard1.html
Might addy your post to J.Schwiebert. ReaL oLLIE GURUE.
Pay no mind to the rest of some of them gommers on the rest of that site. Most dont even own a real tractor I'm thinkin.


----------



## laynes69 (Feb 26, 2012)

Butcher said:
			
		

> laynes69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've spoke with J a few times over the phone. The problem with my pump it's an American Bosch, they quit building parts for them. The tractor will start off either, but won't restart hot. From what I'm told it needs a new head, it's got a bad plunger. The cheapest pump I found rebuilt was 900. A used pump was 300 or more. I had 3 3/4 big bore kit put in it, so it's got a little more HP than stock. The engine is a later 550 diesel engine that's had bearings, sleeves, pistons, etc. put into it.


----------



## RowCropRenegade (Feb 26, 2012)

Super 55 are awesome!  My avatar is an oliver 550 gas with powersteering.   I blew up the vickers vein hydaulic pump on mine.  Only 700 bucks!  These old tractors are hard to get parts for.  Perkins dies in the 55?


----------



## laynes69 (Feb 26, 2012)

They have Waukesha diesels in them, with 2 different injection pumps. When I was driving the tractor home it spun a bearing and a main busted. The tractor came with a rebuild kit, so I found a later 550 block for it. There's a man named Kent Gordon that sells parts out of Texas. He has just about everything you can think of. I bought an upgraded vickers vain pump for the tractor and a lift cylinder and piston for around 150.00. I told my wife if I ever get the money I may look into getting a 550 that's been restored with loader. I believe my tractor is around 45-47 HP after the rebuild. So much more on these old 55-550 olivers than any n series ford could offer. I don't know about the gassers, but the diesels sip fuel.


----------



## ewdudley (Feb 26, 2012)

laynes69 said:
			
		

> I don't know about the gassers, but the diesels sip fuel.



Love the Oliver and the low-slung wheels-aft trailer!

Some fuel consumption data from the good old days of independent testing of small (but bigger then) tractors:


```
NEBRASKA TRACTOR TEST 697 - OLIVER 550 GASOLINE       12.54 horsepower-hours per gallon
NEBRASKA TRACTOR TEST 698 - OLIVER 550 DIESEL         13.95 horsepower-hours per gallon
NEBRASKA TRACTOR TEST 594: John Deere 720/730 Diesel  18.37 horsepower-hours per gallon
```


----------



## wingsfan (Feb 26, 2012)

Here ismine clearing the driveway after a snow storm last winter. It's a '49 8n.


----------



## Captain Hornet (Feb 26, 2012)

I have a Massey Ferguson 255 with the four cyl Perkins in it.   The tractor starts easy, runs fine and has lots of power.  Does everything I want it to do,  BUT,  the high pressure fuel pump leaks.  It's a CAV pump,made in England and I expect came origional with the 1984 tractor.  I have done everything I could think of but could never stop it from leaking.  So just last month I had the pump overhauled by Greenville Diesel,  cost $435.   The technicion told me that the reason they leak and give trouble is the new low sulpher fuel.  The old fuel was high sulpher which provided lubrication for the pump and it's seals.  So if you use the new low sulpher fuel, you are going to have high pressure fuel pump troubles.  All my leaks are stopped and it runs great but I sure didn't want to spend $435 just to dry it up.   David


----------



## ewdudley (Feb 26, 2012)

Captain Hornet said:
			
		

> So if you use the new low sulpher fuel, you are going to have high pressure fuel pump troubles.  All my leaks are stopped and it runs great but I sure didn't want to spend $435 just to dry it up.


An old timer told me to use ATF or JD 303 fifty to one in diesel fuel for lubricity and detergents.


----------



## Butcher (Feb 26, 2012)

laynes69 said:
			
		

> Butcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to hyjack this thread but iffn you want I could look into finding a pump for that 550.
That J is a good guy aint he? He called me personally some years back with a problem I was having with my 1750 and told me exactly what it was without even seein the machine. Damned smart man i'll tellya.


----------



## TreePointer (Feb 26, 2012)

My splitter transporter (well, my favorite one).






JD4600 (43hp 4cyl Yanmar diesel, 2/4WD hydrostatic)


----------



## SolarAndWood (Feb 26, 2012)

TreePointer said:
			
		

> JD4600 (43hp 4cyl Yanmar diesel, 2/4WD hydrostatic)



While I have been shopping, I've seen a couple of these with belly mowers on them.  Even with the loader off and unloaded tires, is this a reasonable lawn mower or is it too stupid big?  Seems like the lawn mower with a loader on it class realistically ends somewhere around 30 hp?  Also seems like the 40-60 hp machines end up being cheaper used than a lot of the lawn mower with a loader class?

My older 30 hp would make for a pretty miserable lawn mower but the newer machines especially the hydros seem a lot more nimble.  Maybe something like a 955 or 4400 isn't too big for mowing but still useful as a loader?


----------



## billb3 (Feb 26, 2012)

Some of us in Ma. get to muscle rocks around when we're not moving firewood.
My JD 2520


----------



## simple.serf (Feb 26, 2012)

1958 Massey Ferguson FE-35
This is the English version of the MF-35. It's got the English Standard Diesel in it, and is the Deluxe version with the two stage clutch.  Motor needs a rebuild, She runs good (pulled a 2 bottom plough breaking a field that hasn't been turned in 40 years this fall), but starting involves battery chargers, block heaters, blowtorches and ether. 

I grew up green, but don't like the price very much. Around here Masseys are cheap, as they weren't really popular. I have a relative of a friend who is trying to get rid of a MF-25 with the Perkins in it, I want to see if I can get he price down below 1K (hydraulics are hosed and it's been sitting for 2 or 3 years) There is also a little massey 1xx sitting up the road that is setup for vineyard work... kind of a cute little machine, industrial yellow in really good original shape.


----------



## Stephen in SoKY (Feb 26, 2012)

I've read the thread twice and still have no clue what a CUT is, but here are my tractors. I bought the 2240 new from Shipp Implement in 1980. Of all the tractors I've run over the years I still think it's the most user friendly tractor I've ever seen. I need to put the FEL on this week and load a couple of logs. I hate having the FEL on usually as it's always in the way. I always heard the Ollie 55/550 were very user friendly as well.

Breaking ground in the bottom with a set of 3-14 Ford 101's:











Discing with my KBA and Brillion cultipacker:






Splitting wood:














While it's hard to consider it a tractor, more of a riding cultivator, here's the AC "G" model my Dad bought new that I still work garden with:






Covering taters with the hilling discs:






Hard to beat the view of the row you're working, just look down:


----------



## oldspark (Feb 26, 2012)

CUT=compact utility tractor, not sure if that is what you were after. 2240 looks good.


----------



## TreePointer (Feb 26, 2012)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> TreePointer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not a CUT; it's a decent sized utility tractor.  I imagine a belly mower would work fine for some large flat lawns, but I'd have to swap the R1 tires for wide turf tires to keep the lawn looking decent.  Also note that when stripped bare (no loader, no rear attachment, and only air in the tires) you're already around 3500 lbs.  

BTW, I'm planning on trying a 6-7 foot rear finishing mower on it this year.


----------



## rottiman (Feb 26, 2012)

My CUT is a 2008 Case Farmall DX 25 with a quik-attach FEL, 48" bucket with 12" add-ons for a 6' snow bucket.  She has turf tires, a 60" mid-mount mower deck and a 3ph PTO driven vac system.  We never rake..............


----------



## simple.serf (Feb 27, 2012)

stephen,

Nice G! i have spent some time cultivating vegetables with one. I have a weekly date this summer with an Allis B cultivating at the farm my wife works at as well.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 27, 2012)

TreePointer said:
			
		

> SolarAndWood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Treepointer the 4600 is still considered a CUT, lol, at least Deere thinks so. 5000 series up are "utilities" until 7000 series row-crop machines.

Solar, keep in mind a 72" Mid-Mower on a large-frame CUT would barely cover the track width of the machine! Trimming with a setup like that is liable to be challenging! Could be tough to get close to fence lines etc.

I sold a 3720 (35 PTO horse, 41 engine on a mid-frame!) with a 72" 7-Iron mid-mount mower once. Damn sweet machine and will knock down heavy wet grass in open areas like no ZTR ever thought of doing. Plus a much better ride if the terrain is a bit rough. Mid-Frames like the 955 or 4400 you mentioned won't have the 3720's brute HP but should perform pretty well as both loader tractors and belly mowers. Problem is, when the 3x20 series came about, loader lift specs and PTO HP from the tractors both got pretty stiff upgrades making it hard to go back to a 4400/4410 from a 3520 or 3720! 

If you found a 4400/4410 (especially a 4410) with the newer 300CX loader on it then you would be on par as far as lift cap. since the upgrade (300lb at the pin) comes from the superior loader design vs the old 430 loader.

Keep in mind that if you need a dual purpose loader/mower tractor, you need ballast that can be shed quickly and easily. Ballast boxes (3pt) and wheel weights are the way to go. Stay away from loaded tires if possible.  The difference between a mid-frame and large frame CUT as a loader tractor is pretty profound.  1 ton skids with pallet forks are possible with a large-frame and a pipe dream on the mid-frames.  Goes the opposite way with the belly mowers I suppose.  Pick your primary task and size your tractor appropriately!


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 27, 2012)

rottiman said:
			
		

> My CUT is a 2008 Case Farmall DX 25 with a quik-attach FEL, 48" bucket with 12" add-ons for a 6' snow bucket.  She has turf tires, a 60" mid-mount mower deck and a 3ph PTO driven vac system.  We never rake..............



Got a picture of that vac setup?  Sounds awesome!


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 27, 2012)

billb3 said:
			
		

> Some of us in Ma. get to muscle rocks around when we're not moving firewood.
> My JD 2520



That is a lot of rock for a 2520! :coolgrin:


----------



## TreePointer (Feb 27, 2012)

MasterMech said:
			
		

> Treepointer the 4600 is still considered a CUT, lol, at least Deere thinks so. 5000 series up are "utilities" until 7000 series row-crop machines.



You're going to love this--I had always called it a CUT (that's what the manual says), but I get scolded in tractor forums where a CUT is most often a JD 23XX (or similar).  They kick me out and tell me to post with the "big boys," LOL!


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 27, 2012)

TreePointer said:
			
		

> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Big boys... chuckle.  Where my family comes from they wonder how useful a 4600 would be?  Hell, can't even tow the grain carts with that! :lol:  My grandfather has a 5305 for a "toy"!


----------



## TreePointer (Feb 27, 2012)

Yeah, to me it's not a "big boy" unless the rear tires are at least as tall as I am.


----------



## rottiman (Feb 27, 2012)

MasterMech said:
			
		

> rottiman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually never bothered to take a pic of it.  It has a hinged top that covers a steel frame holding 3 large removable nylon catch bags.  with the PTO engaged it will just about suck your arm up the chute.  I have a acre with 23 mature white pine plus mixed bush around.  This thing devours a mountain of pine needles, sticks and leaves each year.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 27, 2012)

[quote author="wingsfan" date="1330243912"]Here ismine clearing the driveway after a snow storm last winter. It's a '49 8n. 





Growing up we has a Ferguson, not sure of the yr. 8n. To start it you had to move the gear shift up and over, the starter switch was in the tranny. Loved that old tractor.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Feb 27, 2012)

MasterMech said:
			
		

> Keep in mind that if you need a dual purpose loader/mower tractor, you need ballast that can be shed quickly and easily. Ballast boxes (3pt) and wheel weights are the way to go. Stay away from loaded tires if possible.  The difference between a mid-frame and large frame CUT as a loader tractor is pretty profound.  1 ton skids with pallet forks are possible with a large-frame and a pipe dream on the mid-frames.  Goes the opposite way with the belly mowers I suppose.  Pick your primary task and size your tractor appropriately!



Do you think the dual purpose loader/mower is so much of a compromise that it ends up doing neither well?  i.e. spend the same money on something like a low hour 4wd diesel F1445 for mowing and blowing and keep the beater tractor around that doesn't have a parking spot under a roof?


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 27, 2012)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your going to have zero trim-abilty with the large frames but 2000lb + lift capacities on loaders.  They will mow open area's just fine.  Keep in mind your less likely to find a tractor this size with turf friendly tires on it.  Go to the mid-frame and your back to 1300 - 1600lb lift on the loader.  So can you live with the limitations of the smaller loader?

F1145 ain't bad but I'd really be pining for a 14/1500 series unit.   Much better all-around, especially the decks.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Feb 27, 2012)

I should be done with all the grunt work on the property that I bought the Ford for.  Then, it should just be light duty loading activities.  Stuff like compost, firewood and a little stone or soil here or there.  That was kind of my thinking that I could go to one machine that has a spot in the garage and is well cared for as opposed to having a sit outside beater.

One of the dealers here has a 4wd diesel 1445 with around 600 hours on it for not much more money than similar 1145s and similar to an 855/955/4110.  I suppose going the 1445 route and keeping the Ford addresses my primary needs:  reliable mowing and blowing.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 27, 2012)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> I should be done with all the grunt work on the property that I bought the Ford for.  Then, it should just be light duty loading activities.  Stuff like compost, firewood and a little stone or soil here or there.  That was kind of my thinking that I could go to one machine that has a spot in the garage and is well cared for as opposed to having a sit outside beater.
> 
> One of the dealers here has a 4wd diesel 1445 with around 600 hours on it for not much more money than similar 1145s and similar to an 855/955/4110.  I suppose going the 1445 route and keeping the Ford addresses my primary needs:  reliable mowing and blowing.



Machine is still young and I know you're very familiar with the care and feeding of F-series front-mounts!


----------



## billb3 (Feb 27, 2012)

MasterMech said:
			
		

> billb3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That one wouldn't fit in (or on)  the bucket, so I'll never know if it was too heavy to pick up.  
Rolling rocks is ...... an interesting project.
So is sliding the ones that won't roll.


----------



## Gasifier (Mar 20, 2012)

Here is mine pulling a stump. I just bought it used a few months ago. Kubota L3710 with 1200 hours on it. Factory Kubota loader and bucket, with a Woods sub frame mounted backhoe. Used it to plow snow three times. And now am going to work on some projects I have been wanting to do for a while. I am having some fun.


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 21, 2012)

Enjoy it Gasifier!  Love the Woods hoe.  Nice to see curved booms becoming the norm.


----------



## Jags (Mar 21, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Enjoy it Gasifier! Love the Woods hoe. Nice to see curved booms becoming the norm.


Curved booms?? What is that?


----------



## JrCRXHF (Mar 21, 2012)

Wife's Kubota.


----------



## Gasifier (Mar 21, 2012)

Nice machine ya got there JrCRXHF. What is that you are moving in the first picture? Hydraulics are awesome.


----------



## Snotrocket (Mar 21, 2012)

Not as big as most of these but it pulls like an ox. I use the plow to push brush and big rounds around in the summer. It has a mowing deck and 4 foot snow blower as well.

1978 Case 446. I own a website devoted to the brand at http://www.casecoltingersoll.com if anyone wants more info.


----------



## simple.serf (Mar 21, 2012)

A relative of mine uses an old Case rider on his 10 acre small farm. It does everything he needs it to. If it wasn't for the snow and the hay, I would just get an old Gibson  (I've had several in the past...they were sold through Agway around here).

Just got the quote for the engine kit for the FE-35...$800 not including the upper end. $300 for the valves and springs. $50 per injector for service.  Not bad for a 54 year old diesel.


----------



## nate379 (Mar 21, 2012)

The one Van Buren has is a John Deere on tracks. 



firefighterjake said:


> Any pics of the tractor/groomers from The County? . . . I've seen a few pics of some and they're massive (I think Washburn has a very large one.)


----------



## smoke show (Mar 21, 2012)

Snotrocket said:


> Not as big as most of these but it pulls like an ox. I use the plow to push brush and big rounds around in the summer. It has a mowing deck and 4 foot snow blower as well.
> 
> 1978 Case 446. I own a website devoted to the brand at http://www.casecoltingersoll.com if anyone wants more info.


 My Dad has  a 444 from around the same era. Maybe early 80's. tough machines.


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 21, 2012)

Jags said:


> Curved booms?? What is that?


 





The boom of the backhoe is curved for better visibility from the seat, especially when working closer to the tractor.  The first small backhoe attachments I saw using this design were the Deere 447/448.  Huge improvement from the old 47/48 hoes and curved booms was one of the new features.


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 22, 2012)

This past weekend I saw the largest groomer in The County . . .






Also, found this groomer on a BBS I hang out on . . . from sometime in the past . . . not good.


----------

